# Sand substrate for shellies



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Im looking to use a sand substrate for my shellie set up, *** read about pool filter sand which people say works fine...*** also heard people say its a little fine and floats abit.is the carib sea cichlid sand fine enough for shelldwellers..i just wanna lean toward that product just because u can get it with water conditioner in it wet..also its made specifically for cichlids. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Also is is there a problem with pool filter sand floating and getting into filters


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pool filter sand (not play sand) is recommended because it's 20 grain size is big enough not to float around.

I have heard from people that use the substrates that help cycle the tank are not much help at all. Also expensive, and not the ideal 20 grain size either.

A sand that is not fine, like pool filter sand, will not float around thus it cannot get into filters.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I use Aragonite seafloor grade in all but one of my 5 tanks. My shellies move it around all the time as do all my fish. So my point is it doesn't have to be very fine sand.


----------



## Bart12 (Sep 4, 2016)

I've used play sand in my shellie tanks. I currently have play sand in a community tank too. When I use play sand, I cover the filter intake with foam to keep the sand out.

A nice white play sand is cheap and look great.

CaribSea cichlid sand would certainly work too (or CaribSea aragonite).


----------



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Well the money thing is no biggie, i want the nicest setups i can get...so im gonna go with the carib sea sahara sand on this tank...**** if money was an issue with my aquariums i wouldnt build them..after all it is gonna be a show tank....at least a show tank for me.*** got a 32 gallon biocube with the new led lighting...and its gonna be for shellies..yea i know most people use these for salt water setups but nahhh been there done that...shellies my friends....shellies!!!


----------



## miulloj (Feb 25, 2017)

Can anyone out there get me a source for Neolamprologus multifasciatus Male? I have two oveready females waiting for him. :fish:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

miulloj said:


> Can anyone out there get me a source for Neolamprologus multifasciatus Male? I have two oveready females waiting for him. :fish:


Put an ad in the Classified section of the forum or check one of the Sponsors or Retailer sections.


----------

